# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  اغاثة من الخبراء في سامسونغ gt-s5300

## فايز ع

السلام عليكم
جوال سامسونغ بوكيت gt-s5300 وقع في الماء ولم يعد يعمل اخذته لمحل صيانة قال لي لن يعمل بعد الان ارجوا المساعدة في حل المشكلة وما هي القطعة التي يجب استبدالها وهل يمكن الحصول على مخطط الصيانة مع العلم جربت شاشته على بوردة ثانية وقد عملت العطل في البوردة وشكرا

----------


## sultanbarcelon

no work now

----------


## kano

اخي قم بوضع الجهاز على الباور سبلاي وانظر ما القيمة التي يعطيك الباور سبلاي

----------

